

Ask HN: Who Is Hiring Remote Workers? (March 2011 Edition) - meadhikari

Similar to the "Who is Hiring" thread but, please remote positions only.
======
dddddannyyyyy
We make the Sooloos line of products. They compose a music management solution
that currently sells in the high end market (luxury, hifi, audiophile, etc..)

Our product is far too expensive right now for most people. We are in the
middle of executing a plan to create a budget appliance and a free piece of
software to expand past our current markets. This requires some additional
features that must be implemented to ensure success (social features, offline
mobile players, more 'remote control' on devices people already own, etc..).

When we started, it was not possible to bring our product to the masses
because the computer resources required to create a great experience were not
common place. Thats why we built an appliance. The last 2 generations of
hardware have been capable, so it's now possible to bring our vision to the
masses.

We are hiring 4 developers, and here are some of the things we would like to
see in developers:

c# (msft on windows & mono on osx, linux) opengl (windows and osx) c/c++ linux
social networking experience server side experience client app experience ui
sensibilities design sense iphone/ipad android a passion for music

The above are nice to haves, and not requirements. Smart, experienced, and
passionate development history is more important.

Our work environment is very focused on fast execution, while providing a
great lifestyle. Our team is spread out over the globe (NYC, SF, Bangkok, UK)
and tiny (3 developers + 2 designers). We live inside the Meridian Audio
umbrella, but we are responsible for the Sooloos line. You would work wherever
you wanted to live. We have a small concentration in NYC, but NYC is not a
requirement. Our management style is very relaxed and it will require you to
be great while not being micromanaged. You must be a great communicator (in
English), especially online. Fast typing and familiarity with online
communication mechanisms is required.

We will also hire consultants to do a few projects we have been able to
isolate as good for short term consultancy work.

You can read about our existing products in many reviews on the internet. Here
are a few:

mainstream press: [http://www.esquire.com/the-side/tech-therapist/enter-the-
soo...](http://www.esquire.com/the-side/tech-therapist/enter-the-sooloos)

and in the hifi market: <http://www.stereophile.com/mediaservers/908sooloos/>

and then, an update from a few months ago:
[http://www.stereophile.com/mediaservers/908sooloos/index10.h...](http://www.stereophile.com/mediaservers/908sooloos/index10.html)

and another:
[http://www.hometheatermag.com/mediaservers/meridian_sooloos_...](http://www.hometheatermag.com/mediaservers/meridian_sooloos_control_10_media_server/)

~~~
mbenjaminsmith
What's the best way to contact you?

~~~
dddddannyyyyy
danny [ at ] sooloos.com

------
tocomment
It's not March yet. I think a lot of people wait until the first of the month
to read and post to these type of threads so jumping the gun might limit the
reach.

~~~
itsnotvalid
This post is promoted prematurely, I guess. But for some people in Australia,
it's March already.

~~~
tocomment
Fair point indeed.

------
exline
San Diego, CA. Remote ok. Klatu Networks (www.klatunetworks.com): A wireless
sensor networking startup that focuses in biotech monitoring. We are a small,
bootstrapped, profitable start up. We are very selective on our hiring so you
will only be working with other great engineers.

The most important requirements is to be passionate about creating software
and be able to quickly grasp new technologies. Other requirements include
strong knowledge of Javacript, experience with Ruby, Java, SQL, Git.

Contact me directly if you are interested, email is in my profile.

~~~
bartonfink
Are you looking for a full-time, yet remote employee or would you be amenable
to someone doing this in addition to a full-time job? I have a child on the
way and can't drop or switch my insurance at this stage, but this sounds
interesting and lines up with my academic background far more than most of the
work I do.

~~~
exline
We are pretty flexible if the fit is good. I sent you an email to dig into it
a little more.

~~~
bartonfink
All right - I'll get back to you this evening. Thanks for the heads up.

------
clscott
We're looking for:

    
    
      + perl backend developers http://jobs.perl.org/job/13680
      + javascript front end developers http://peter.michaux.ca/articles/wanted-javascript-developer
    

The job ad says you're required to be eligible to work in Canada but that's
just a nice to have for us. If you're qualified you can work from anywhere you
want.

------
sucuri2
We are: <http://sucuri.net>

Looking for an entry-level (junior) support person to help us out. Great way
to get experience and work with some cool security projects (dealing with all
types of malware, infected sites, etc).

What we are looking for? Someone that learns fast, loves to automate boring
tasks, knows Linux / PHP (or shell scripting) and is fun to work with.
Experience with WordPres/ Joomla/ Wiki and other popular web apps is a plus.

Email me dd@sucuri.net if interested.

------
tocomment
An accounting consultant I've worked with in the past is looking for someone
to subcontract work to. It mostly involves SQL Server administration, SSRS
report writing, and some SSIS work.

You need to be really good at SQL, and stored procedures. Also some background
in accounting would be helpful but isn't required.

I don't think this would be full time. I'm guessing it would be between 10-20
hours/week.

Email me if you're interested. If you seem to fit what he's looking for I'll
pass your info along.

------
benji-york
I work at Canonical which continuing to grow. Most of the technical positions
are remote. It's a great place to work. Tell them Benji sent you.
<http://webapps.ubuntu.com/employment/>

~~~
StavrosK
I applied there a few days ago, I feel extremely qualified for the position
but all I got was a "sorry, you were rejected" form email. Not the best
experience, sadly.

~~~
olalonde
They have been advertising the same jobs for many months... I suspect they are
just collecting resumes.

~~~
StavrosK
Hmm, what purpose would that serve, though?

------
spudlyo
Blue Gecko - Seattle, WA (remote from anywhere)

<http://www.bluegecko.net>

Blue Gecko is a remote DBA services company. We're looking for intermediate to
expert MySQL DBAs with a strong Linux SA background. Although our headquarters
is in Seattle, many of our DBAs work at home full time, and our corporate
culture is configured to accommodate remote workers. Since we operate 24/7 we
need folks in every timezone.

Drop me a line if you're interested, my email address is in my profile.

Complete job description at: <http://pastebin.com/YRYiZPqZ>

------
chapel
Are there any node.js based remote jobs?

------
necrodome
Here is a RSS feed for this thread's parent comments (which are mainly job
postings):

<http://whoishiring.heroku.com/rss/2270791>

Thanks to Ronnie Roller (<http://ronnieroller.com/>) for Hacker News API.

------
anthonyu
We are looking for high-scalability data processing, machine learning, ETL,
and/or browser-internals/javascript experts. Contract or contract to hire.
Remote or local to Santa Monica, CA. Typical startup environment.

Send your resume with a cover letter to anthonyu at ucla dot edu and mention
hacker news.

------
fmavituna
.NET Developer, remote position (anywhere in the world)

We are developing a black-box web application security scanner (Netsparker).
Also posted to: <http://remote-jobs.com/jobs/34_Senior__NET_Developer>

~~~
ttrashh
Winforms? Yikes. Good luck.

------
Normalcurve
Currently looking for a Front-End Developer and Designer for our startup in
NYC. Remote work is fine by us.

Ambitious product, joyful work, good people to work with. stylewok dot com
(info at).

~~~
SingAlong
Just tried visiting your site at stylewok.com and seems like it's parked.

------
datasieve
Looking for talented front-end developer:

* HTML / CSS * Javascript * Flex / Flash

Fit the bill? Let me know: datasieve at gmail

------
gte910h
iPhone developer looking for iPhone app designer/artist (the latter more
important than the former) for some part time remote work.

~~~
texture
I'm a designer, I also do development.

~~~
gte910h
Could you stick an email in your profile (both fields, I can't see the one
that's most natural) or send email to the address in mine?

------
noahc
Is anyone looking for front end developers?

------
olalonde
Currently looking for a PHP developer (Magento & Drupal experience is a plus),
email oli@vozlabs.com

------
mattdeboard
I guess remote-jobs.com petered out?

------
benradler
I know this thread sorta died already, but I'm always looking for part-timers
to help with web development projects on the side. My gigs vary widely, so
shoot me an email at ben@benradler.com with a portfolio or resume and we'll
talk (:

------
andyh
Bump is hiring interns. <http://bu.mp>

Python, Design, iOS, Android, redis, analytics, Scala, Haskell.

------
feint
Pen.io is

~~~
klaut
Interested about finding out more, too

~~~
feint
email anthony@feint.me - currently looking for a php developer.

